# Birmingham for gardeners and nature lovers



## Herbsman. (Mar 8, 2008)

Lets make a list of places to visit in or near Birmingham, that would appeal to people with an interest in gardening, plants, ecology and nature.

Brum Botanical Gardens:



> The Birmingham Botanical Gardens & Glasshouses are a 15 acre oasis of delight. Designed by J. C. Loudon, a leading garden planner, horticultural journalist and publisher, they opened to subscribers in 1832.
> 
> Today, you will find beauty, peace and tranquility combined with excellent visitor facilities for all the family. We look forward to welcoming you into our gardens and glasshouses where you can enjoy nature at its best and discover the importance of plants to people.



http://www.birminghambotanicalgardens.org.uk/


Birmingham Eco Park (I didn't even know this existed up until now)



> Birmingham EcoPark is a demonstration of the principles of sustainability which will help to safeguard the environment into the 21st Century.
> 
> The Park is designed to provide a stimulating and educational environment. There is a path to take the visitor beside ponds, through woodland, flowering meadow and heathland, with places for rest and reflection. The park is also designed to be a safe and enjoyable place to work.



http://www.wildlifetrust.org.uk/urbanwt/EcoPark/index.htm

Sutton Park 



> Delivering a sense of wilderness within an urban environment, visitors to Sutton Park can enjoy the captivating scenery, using an accessible network of paths.
> 
> There are opportunities to enjoy walking, jogging, angling, nature watching, orienteering, picnic and play areas, restaurants and use bridle paths and cycling routes in the Park. Car parks are located at all the main entrances and the Park is linked to a variety of public transport routes.
> Sutton Park is an historic landscape that covers an area of 2,400 acres




I'll post some more when I can be arsed, feel free to add some places in the meantime...


----------



## aqua (Mar 8, 2008)

there is the RHS place near coventry


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryton gardens?


----------



## aqua (Mar 8, 2008)

I think so


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 8, 2008)

Went there with me mum when I was a kid - can't remember anything about it though, just remember the name. Bit hard to get to from brum unless you have a car IIRC


----------



## soulman (Mar 8, 2008)

Bets on this turning miserable and morbid?


----------



## moomoo (Mar 8, 2008)

Webbs of Wychbold  http://www.webbsdirect.co.uk/

Lickey Hills

Arrow Valley countryside centre 

http://redditch.whub.org.uk/home/rbc-al-countryside.htm


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 9, 2008)

Lickey hills is a nice walk. Is it the 62 bus you have to catch, to get dropped off right next to it?

Arrow valley,  I've pedaled through there loads of times, but only to get to the skatepark on me BMX


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 9, 2008)

Just found loads....

http://www.wild-net.org/wildbbc/index.aspx?id=88


----------



## miss direct (Mar 9, 2008)

Kingsbury Water Park
Malvern Hills
Edgbaston Reservoir


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 9, 2008)

How could I forget Edgbaston res, it's just down the road from me!


----------



## miss direct (Mar 9, 2008)

Cannon Hill Park is quite nice, went there one summer evening a few years ago and saw a heron.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2008)

You can't beat Sutton Park


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sandwell Valley Country Park.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ragley Hall has lovely gardens and a nice walk. 


http://www.ragleyhall.com/thegardens.html


----------



## E.J. (Mar 11, 2008)

*Nature spots near to or in my area of the Black Country - Part 1...*

Baggeridge country park which is at the top of
Himley Hall & Park.  

Baggeridge was formerly the site of a coal mine, Baggeridge Colliery which closed down in the late 1960's. I call it the back garden of Sedgley.







The Clent Hills - 400 acres of heathland, just outside Stourbridge & Halesowen - On a good clear day you can see the Welsh Borders :-






Kinver Edge a remnant of the ancient Mercian forest, consiting of heathland & woodland. It's  nearly 4 miles west of S'bridge ,the Edge bit is a sandstone ridge about 540 ft in height and at the top of it there's an old Iron age hill fort. Plus three rock houses as well. 

A few of my favourite local nature reserves i.e Warrens Hall & Bumble Hole Nature Reserve, which located on the Netherton (Dudley Borough) & Rowley Regis (Sandwell) border. 






The ol engine house in the picture has the formal name of Windmill End Pumping Station, but propa Black Country folk call it Cobbs Engine House. History of Bumble Hole & Warrens Hall Park

Wren's Nest National Nature Reserve - which is located at the top of one of the most derprived housing estates in the area. A world famous site of geological importance and it was the first UK recognised NNR. 






The limestone cavern, the severn sisters (which was a former mine used for deep & intensive mining of limestone in the Industrial revolution) of is well worth looking at


----------



## selamlar (Mar 11, 2008)

E.J. said:


> Kinver Edge a remnant of the ancient Mercian forest, comsiting of heath and woodland. It's  nearly 4 miles west of S'bridge . The Edge bit is a sandstone ridge about 540 ft in height and at the top of it there's an old Iron age hill fort.* Plus three rock houses as well. *




Way more than three, if you know where to look.  Plus a disused nuclear bunker!  This is where I grew up!


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 11, 2008)

Another website which might be useful www.visittheheart.com


----------



## Yetman (Mar 11, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Ryton gardens?



Is that the place through the little hole in a bush next to the garden centre? You walk through and its like jurassic park (without the dinosaurs obv), fucking wicked place and well hidden


----------



## longdog (Mar 11, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You can't beat Sutton Park



Lovely place except for anywhere within a one kilometre radius of the car park which is just one big dog toilet. Fucking disgusting


----------



## baldrick (Mar 13, 2008)

i agree.  i also think they should close all the roads running through it.  if you can't be arsed to walk through the park, there's no need to spoil it for everyone else.  you can stick to town gate with all the other arseholes.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 13, 2008)

agreed, but there would still be a fair amount of traffic, delivery's/staff to the various pubs and wotnot in the park.

nice places ay, well your never more than forty minutes away from a national trust site, brum and the surroundin area has some good ones aswell. Baddesley clinton & packwood house to name a few. Both have nice grounds and gardens.

Got to make a plug for the canals as iv just started workin for british waterways. Hatton locks in warwick is really nice, also out towards fradley is boo-tiful.

out in the forest of dean (which aint that far from brum really) wild boar have reintergarted themselves. How awesome!! im goin to spot em this weekend


----------

